# I am curious



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I have been reading on several forums about Estaban guitars and his video's, and I find it very curious as to how some folks have started to learn to play guitar because of his info mercials.
So what say you, do you think his guitars and instructions should be burnt at the post or do you think that he has something to really offer with his wears.
And has anybody here ever bought one of his packages and used his video instruction to playing guitar, please lets not have anyone being dissed for it either. Everybody had to start somewhere.Ship
And for those who are unfamilar with him, here is a great read. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esteban


----------



## TrentRiver (Dec 7, 2009)

Very Interesting Read 

My take would be that it ripped off alot of people and may have turned more away from Guitar learning than helped start and continue
Making money off of uninformed people not good
Praying on lack of Knowledge is bad I think

I just bought my first Guitar this week

This site helped me more than anything else

I found this site by Googling and links

Did my research for 2 weeks
Learned about wood and its tones and combinations
Found out about Canadian Guitar makers and no reason why not to buy Canadian made Guitars

I have learned more in the last couple weeks than I ever knew or thought I should know

Knowledge is Power


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmm... to play at the Hyatt Regant... sell Cd's for big money ..to play at the Hyatt Regent... sell Cd's for big money to play at the Hyatt Regant... sell Cd's for big money to play at the Hyatt Regent... sell Cd's for big money to play at the Hyatt Regent... sell Cd's for big money

That make it any easier? 

I was in a music store two weeks ago and a very old guy came in to pick up his recently setup guitar as he was going to play again ( familiar story around here) ... he asked if there was any Mel Bay books. Nobody ever accused Mel Bay of selling out.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Oddly enough, I was thinking something like this in the last day or so. It was prompted by picking up my old "Lone Ranger" guitar that dates from the 40s. It was one of those Sears & Roebucks specials with the stencil of the Lone Ranger and HiYo Silver on the top. It plays as well as you would expect, which is to say NOT! However, there are significant grooves worn into the fingerboard and much fret-wear. Someone has played the bag of this thing and given that it is a cowboy guitar, that person probably started at 7 or 8 years old. His callouses are probably so tough he can drive nails with them. 

Esteban's guitars can't be any worse and are probably better. If you can get someone hooked on guitar; they will overcome every possible liability. The guy that gets a kid hooked on guitar is a saint. Whether he wears a mask or a stupid hat!!


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Mike brings up a good point. Many players started out on those inexpensive, lesser quality, blister makers. Of those who kept at it some became very well known. Ed Gerhard is one such player. He pays tribute to those instruments and their owners, (whether they kept at it or gave up) on his album "House of Guitars". From old stencils to plastic archtops he plays 'em all just as he found them. Great album from a talented player.

Speaking of talent, I'm not sure which of Esteban's is the greater. His guitar playing or his promotional skills. I tend to think it's the latter. He can play, however, he doesn't seem to know his nose from his navel. As an example, watch his promo video for the Camaro guitar on his website. He points to the bridge and calls it a saddle. His ad copy says, Nylon strings but, it's clearly a steel stringed instrument with bridge pins as opposed to a tie block. He plays a little bit towards the end and you can tell by the sound it's clearly a steel stringed guitar. 
hwopv

I agree that anyone who can ignite the passion within another to the point that said other is driven to pursue such passion to a conclusion is worthy of note. However in Esteban's case I feel it's more notoriety then note worthy.

And on that note, I'll conclude with the only thing missing is the "Ronco" branding or those oh so familiar lines like, "not available in stores" and "operators standing by"...


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Mike MacLeod said:


> Oddly enough, I was thinking something like this in the last day or so. It was prompted by picking up my old "Lone Ranger" guitar that dates from the 40s. It was one of those Sears & Roebucks specials with the stencil of the Lone Ranger and HiYo Silver on the top. It plays as well as you would expect, which is to say NOT! However, there are significant grooves worn into the fingerboard and much fret-wear. Someone has played the bag of this thing and given that it is a cowboy guitar, that person probably started at 7 or 8 years old. His callouses are probably so tough he can drive nails with them.
> 
> Esteban's guitars can't be any worse and are probably better. If you can get someone hooked on guitar; they will overcome every possible liability. The guy that gets a kid hooked on guitar is a saint. Whether he wears a mask or a stupid hat!!


actually- ive got one of those sears guitars, not the cowboy one- mine has a hawaiin scene on it, made in 1937, all solid wood. playability aside, the quality cant really compare to todays cheap guitars. for some of us, those ancient catalogue guitars are as good, if not better than much more expensive modern guitars- todays cheapies are not the same thing.
and your perspective on what plays well, and what doesnt, is as irrelevant as my own. i like high action.:smile:


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I donate a guitar every year to the local Folk Club. They have all the performers sign the guitar and then raffle it off at the end of the season and the funds send a couple of kids to the local guitar camp. <www.fami.ca>

For the last few years it has been a "Bristol" by Blueridge. It costs me just around $100 for guitar and gigbag. It's all laminate as I can't be sure the guitar will go to a player, or become a wall hanger. 

Regardless, after a decent set-up, they play in tune, and they sound just fine.

Things have improved significantly over the cheap guitars of my youth.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Thats Awesome*

Way to go Mike, and your right about a nice laminate guitar as a give-away towards something like that. To make some kid happy by allowing him to go to learn at a guitar camp is fantastic:smile:.ship


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm thinking of calling my next cd "but wait! there's more!"

:smile:


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*But*

Why wait David, there's always more.............or at least I think there's always more, please sir may I have some more pudding.oh wait thats another story.
Actaully David that would make for an interesting CD title.Ship


----------

